# Superuser 3.0 beta3



## ChainsDD (Jun 11, 2011)

Superuser 3.0 has been in public beta for some time now, but here is the latest update. All of the details can be found on my website, and the changelog can be found here.

Enjoy and let me know of any bugs that you find so I can get them patched up. Hopefully this will be the last beta before the final release


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Chains

I will give it a go... you truly are a dwarf among midgets.


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm getting a FC when I try to update the su bin

edit: for the time being I just rolled back.


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Not much of a fan of the white background, but otherwise i like SU3.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

think ima give this a try too.


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

I loaded it and it seems to be working fine, prefer the dark background though.


----------



## kennydied23 (Jun 26, 2011)

Installed the zip file in CWM on my Droid Charge and the superuser icon is gone. I can open it from the market though, but updating the binary just force closes the superuser app. Also no apps can get superuser permissions.

Edit: Installed the wrong one the first time. It's working great now.


----------



## naailalzuhir (Aug 8, 2011)

Work perfectly on DHD VU1.31.0 LeeDroid Kernel 3.2.1BFS


----------



## brokali (Aug 2, 2011)

I installed this today and Google market asked for root access could this be from the Su app or Google


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Working just fine on CM4DX nightly 51.


----------



## tarund (Aug 10, 2011)

Every time I press on the Favorites button, the app crashes.

"The application Superuser (process com.noshufou.android.su) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again."


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

tarund said:


> Every time I press on the Favorites button, the app crashes.
> 
> "The application Superuser (process com.noshufou.android.su) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again."


ya same here


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone else experience battery drain with su3?


----------



## JohnKuczek (Jun 13, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Anyone else experience battery drain with su3?


I'm not.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

me neither....not exactly sure why it would drain the battery more than a past version. Chains do u have any input on this?


----------



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

in superuser elite it still dl's beta 2 instead of beta3. is this by design?


----------



## KriwilAbiz (Aug 16, 2011)

tarund said:


> Every time I press on the Favorites button, the app crashes.
> 
> "The application Superuser (process com.noshufou.android.su) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again."





SyNiK4L said:


> ya same here


+1

I'm using ARDH 5.2.5 on Desire HD.


----------

